# Understanding mixing seeds and mixing linen and wool in the Law



## charispistis (Nov 12, 2014)

How would a Theonomist apply these verses today?

19*“You shall keep my statutes. You shall not let your cattle breed with a different kind. You shall not sow your field with two kinds of seed, nor shall you wear a garment of cloth made of two kinds of material. (Lev 19:19)

9*“You shall not sow your vineyard with two kinds of seed, lest the whole yield be forfeited, the crop that you have sown and the yield of the vineyard. 10*You shall not plow with an ox and a donkey together. 11*You shall not wear cloth of wool and linen mixed together. (Deut. 22:9-11)


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd say as a theonomist I think this would speak against genetic splicing and the making of clones and so forth.

If one considers "genetic engineering" to be just breeding for certain traits (i.e. mating black dogs with black dogs to eventually get a breed that is all black), well, I don't think that is what it is talking about.

But experiments like trying to clone dogs, or splicing together dog and cat genes, etc., I think that is wrong.

Otherwise, I see this as ceremonial law, similar to dietary laws.


----------



## charispistis (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you Miss Marple.

What about consuming GMOs? I have seen people argue against it based on these same principles.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2014)

Some recent medications are made by splicing genes, like Ebola virus genetic material onto tobacco mosaic virus. Also prohibited?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Nov 12, 2014)

What is the purpose? 
Can be symbolic, not weaving two kinds of cloth together can be related to being 'a peculiar people'

What is the purpose of the kosher laws?
A picture of them being selective as God is selective in election.
The kosher laws aren't so simple as saying they are merely scavengers... ostrich... octipus... don't eat oddballs so said Yancy


----------



## CJW (Nov 12, 2014)

A charming little ditty I learned ages and ages ago:

Everything we do, we sin in
Chosen Jews must not use
Woolen mixed with linen

So for me (an almost or recovering theonomist ) the application of this law is not to mix my sinful deeds with the perfect salvation available in Christ. Although the gene splicing and GMO arguments are certainly interesting applications!


----------



## littlepeople (Nov 13, 2014)

My friend wrote this regarding the mixing if threads. Very helpful I think

Bring the Books: Why Did God Forbid Blending Threads?


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 13, 2014)

I confess I don't know enough about gene splicing to say for certain. I do believe we are not supposed to try to combine species to make, like, "new" species.

Whether we should consider genes as a species; I can't offer an opinion. An important thing to look into.


----------



## charispistis (Nov 14, 2014)

littlepeople said:


> My friend wrote this regarding the mixing if threads. Very helpful I think
> 
> Bring the Books: Why Did God Forbid Blending Threads?



Hello Brandon,

Thank you for the article. When I first read it, it made a lot of sense, but after a closer look, I started having second thoughts and wanted to offer the author some comments.

Here is his conclusion:
"That passage in Deuteronomy is not a blanket prohibition of mixing threads all the time. Rather, it is prohibiting the *average Israelite* to dress like the priests. Since we don't have priests anymore and because there is no biblical command to differentiate pastors from the laity by clothing, we no longer obey this particular commandment."

I have a problem with the verses he uses to support his conclusion. Here is what he says:

"...they also tend not to deal with the fact that God actually *commands his priests to have this same mixed fabric in their garb* in Exodus 28:6, 15 and in Exodus 39:29. The priest wore a belt of mixed threads. Furthermore, Exodus 26:1-2, 7-8 commands that the curtain of the tabernacle be *made from this same "forbidden" mixture of wool and linen*."

Well look at Exodus 28:6, 15, Exodus 39:29 and you will not find "the same" mixture of linen and wool referenced in Deut. 22:11 and Lev. 19:19. Actually the word "wool" is not even there. It seems to be talking about linen only.

I don't see a strong case here. I don't see God anywhere in Scripture commanding his priests to wear "the same forbidden mixture", not even in the making of the Tabernacle curtain.

What you will find is God instructing priests ministering in the Temple *NOT* to wear any wool. This probably has to do with fact that sweat is an aspect of the curse, and God not allowing it inside a holy place.

Eze 44:17 When they enter the gates of the inner court, they shall wear linen garments. *They shall have nothing of wool on them, while they minister at the gates of the inner court, and within*. 18 They shall have linen turbans on their heads, and linen undergarments around their waists. *They shall not bind themselves with anything that causes sweat.*

Earlier in Ezekiel you see God bringing judgment to "the shepherds of Israel" for they were clothing themselves with wool:

Eze 34:3 You eat the fat, *you clothe yourselves with the wool,* you slaughter the fat ones, but you do not feed the sheep.

I would argue that the command was actually directed to priests serving in the Temple, and not to the laity as the author suggests.


----------

